
Fundamental Algorithms of Machine Learning - Vincent_F_Vega
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiq2c85cle9ydb6/Chapter3.pdf?dl=0
======
mark_h
The other chapters so far are available from the companion site:
[http://themlbook.com/](http://themlbook.com/)

------
amzeez
My math is terrible, what can I read to understand this book?

~~~
Vincent_F_Vega
There's a book "Math for Machine Learning"

------
smougel
Far more complete :
[https://www.deeplearningbook.org/](https://www.deeplearningbook.org/) (Ian
Goodfellow and Yoshua Bengio and Aaron Courville)

~~~
Vincent_F_Vega
The book of Goodfellow et al. is about neural networks. It's not more complete
than a book on machine learning.

------
jonathankoren
Maybe it’s because of the 100 page limit, but it’s pretty unusual to put
supervised linear methods with unsupervised clustering. Usually, those are two
different chapters.

~~~
Vincent_F_Vega
There's no clustering in this chapter.

